# Coat change???



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

The coat change is when the puppy coat transitions to the adult coat (different texture, consistency, etc...) Puppies are generally very soft and silky, adult poodles tend to have coarser, more wiry hair.

When the coat changes (usuallly starting around 9 months or so and continuing for many months) the puppy coat begins to loosen and fall out but will catch in the surrounding hair which will cause mats to form. During the coat change, regular daily brushing is essential - a lot of people choose to shave their puppies down to a shorter, more manageable length during this time to make it easier to brush the loosened puppy hairs out of the coat before they cause mats.

Hope this helps!!

Barb


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Coat change is mainly an issue if you are trying to keep the dog in show coat. If the dog is a pet, you can give them a nice short clip until their adult coat is fully in. 

Colors like silver beige are born a darker color, but knowledgeable breeders can tell from their noses and hair on paws and face what color they are likely to be as adults. 

Post some photos so we can see!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Everyone gave you good info on the coat change 

I looked at your album and your puppy almost looks like a brindle? I'm not sure but your pup sure does look adorable!


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh wow, I just saw the album photos. I think this is some sort of parti poodle, but others will be able to tell you more. Maybe a sable? She is adorable in any case!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Ah, sable. That's the word I was looking for.


----------

